

Node.js core contributor explains why it’s ready for the big time [video] - tilt
http://vimeo.com/33248104

======
krmmalik
Going slightly off-topic; It's always said that a great interview is really in
the hands of the interviewer. That lady is a very good interviewer. She's
researched and understood the topic at hand, and she's given then interviewee
the right cues to convey his message well.

She should definitely get more recognition if she hasn't received any already.

